# Silverstone Raven 3 CES 2011



## MicroUnC (Jan 11, 2011)

Silverstone Raven 3 CES 2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2X8q_mH5Fg

Computex 2010 RV03 Footage (Old Design)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irg257LUn9k

Really excited about this one! However i do not understand the PSU part in this case, i mean PSU power cord.

Your thoughts 

Thanks!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2011)

the cord is just a extension cord of sorts. Its been done in other cases with no real issues as a result of that way of wiring it.


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2011)

They really put some thought into the workings behind the motherboard. I like that a lot.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2011)

Just not a personal fan of the louvered top and the gold trim, but I too like the concept.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 17, 2011)

Those grills totally ruined the case.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the gold trim myself, I wonder how it looks in person.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 17, 2011)

I kind of wish they would make it look more like the original raven. That one looks the best.


----------

